# Importing a motorhome from Germany



## Pollik (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of an idiot's to buying and importing a motorhome from, probably, Germany.

Not just the formalities, but also helpful tip, such as how to register a German vehicle without having a German residential address and anything else.




Polly


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 20, 2011)

We looked at this when we bought our Knaus - The German models looked like a good deal, but on closer inspection we discovered 'little' things on the UK models like flameproof fabrics, and optional bits which were standard in the UK. We eventualy decided it wasn't worth the hassle for the small saving. I think the AA can help you out with some of the legal stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm sure there was a thread on this topic a month or two back.

I've bought a couple of German campervans, no big deal. You can get export plates and green card insurance for a minimum of one month from any German rego office - that happens automatically as the plates are changed with each change of ownership.

Back in the UK you have to get an MOT, then go to a local DVLA office and register - and pay VAT if required by HM govt. Its all handled by the DVLA. If you paid VAT in Germany you can claim that back - only if you bought from a dealer though, the dealer should have the forms and hopefully will assist you - some will not charge the VAT if the form is completed and posted by them.

MOT - you'll need beam benders or new headlamp lenses for driving on the left. If only one rear foglamp that will have to be moved to the right rear. 

One warning - German vehicles have a reputation of being well maintained but suffer really badly from rust due to the salt used on the roads, what passes a German TUV inspection may not pass an MOT.

The German ADAC (like AA or RAC) do pre purchase inspections for a fee, sometimes in English if you get lucky with an inspector.


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 21, 2011)

Lots of links and tips here:

Motorhome List - Save £5000!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 21, 2011)

The reputable dealers will do all the paperwork for you. Have a look at these people LINK plenty of nice shiney things there!


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello

I clicked on the above link.First line says save £5000. Second line says "this article was written several years ago"
Several years ago you could get around 1.50 euros to the pound.Today you will get around 1.10
I did a lot of research last year when I was buying even visiting several dealers in Germany.In the end I bought a new Rapido here in the UK because it was cheaper.
I would not be put off by the import process but I was certainly put off by the prices.

Blue skies


----------



## vwalan (Jun 21, 2011)

as above since the drop in the pound most things we used to buy in eu as gone up by 50%. its slowly picked up a bit . we lost a third but it put prices up by 50%. to us that use pounds. there are bargains here in uk if you look hard .


----------



## AndyC (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it's still possible to save a bit by buying in Germany but one of the main advantages is that there is a lot more choice over there. Mobile.de has over 5 times as many motorhomes listed as Autotrader.co.uk does over here.

However, as has been said you do need to check the specifications carefully. 

We've bought a couple of motorhomes abroad, one from Germany, and the current one from Belgium. In both cases from private sellers who were both very helpful in sorting out the export procedures for us.

AndyC


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 22, 2011)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> 
> I clicked on the above link.First line says save £5000. Second line says "this article was written several years ago"
> Several years ago you could get around 1.50 euros to the pound.Today you will get around 1.10
> ...


 
Sorry about that; I've just seen this bit 





> Last update: 22.09.2010 / 21:22 Uhr


 although I can't find this bit 





> .First line says save £5000. Second line says "this article was written several years ago"



Despite that, it is a site that I look at fairly often, say once every two weeks, and the stock does appear to change.

The real problems come if you have any problems; not that the companies involved are not sympathetic but it's a long way to go to get work carried out


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 22, 2011)

All good advice.  We have been thinking about buying a french property BUT the latest opinions on the state of the Euro indicate that things are going pear shaped in the short to mid term, providing Brits with certain opportunities.  Greece is in a mess and may follow the similar example of Argentina which unlinked from the dollar.  If that happens the other Med countries could easily follow.  France and Germany have massive financial investment in those countries (and the Euro itself of course) and would suffer heavily.

This isn't scare mongering, it is financial and economic analysis but it means that market prices in those countries will (rather than might) become very fluid within just a few years.


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, don't take my word for it, read the news!

BBC News - Greek government survives confidence vote

Read down to chart that shows France's exposure (56.7 billion) in the current crisis.


----------



## Pollik (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.   (Not sure I am any further forward though!)



Polly


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck! I think we got a bit off-subject there LOL


----------



## vwalan (Jun 22, 2011)

i dont think we did really .uk is cheaper than the euro zone at moment .for us sterling users and the euro zone can come here to buy cheap. i used to import cars from germany but now its not worth it. simple arithmetic. choice of models is another angle there are more, and more for sale over there. hopefully the german economy and the euro zone will fail soon and we shall get back our cheapness over there. i believe its starting to happen.you only had to listen to the german and dutch etc complaining last winter, it is starting to get to them.


----------

